# Kyoga flamebacks acting really odd.



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

*** got a group of kyoga flamebacks (1m/5f) alone in a 4ft 45g. There is some fake plants and a couple PVC caves for them to hide in. Ever since I got them on sunday all they want to do is cling to the back corners and panic if anything near the tank moves. They swim erratically to opposite end of the tank if I walk by. Is this to be expected? Im afraid to even look at them in fear that theyll try to jump or hurt themselves hitting into the glass.


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just say down and held still for awhile to watch them. The male hides in his tube and refuses to come out at all. The females cluster in the back. But once settled just take turns beating on each other. I suppose they are establishing a pecking order among themselves? This is my first foray into victorians...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

This isn't a Victorian thing, just a behavior that happens from time to time. Some tanks are more skittish than others it happens. If you were to add in some dither fish it would probably help to bring them out of their shells. Australian rainbowfish, giant danios, some medium sized barbs would all help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You've only had them a couple of days...I'd let them settle in a month or more.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

yes It's actually more appropraite to let them take the time to feel secure in yur tank, it can takes some times but these behaviors are normal, yur fish need time to know where they are living and feel good in it


----------

